# rusty junk fix



## dirt rider (May 17, 2017)

Evapo rust has saved my ass . i was a bit skeptical at first but a 24 hour soak and these parts went from expensive junk to usable items . 9 bucks at harbor freight well spent . i have used navel jelly in the past with decent results but it is stinky and nasty. this by far is a better way to go . im going to pour it into frame tubes to get the impossible to reach rust next .


----------



## rollfaster (May 17, 2017)

Didn't know they sold it at Harbor Freight, I'm there all the time.


----------



## catfish (May 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## mfhemi1969 (May 17, 2017)

I have been using it for a couple years. My local O'Reilly;s Auto parts store can order it in 5 gallon buckets and it has a parts tray inside! Works great. Must keep the lid on it thou. Don't bother your hands at all.


----------

